# Lowrance X-51 Pro Fish/Depth Finder CHEAP TODAY ONLY 6/21



## jonnyb_38401 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you're in the market for a decent little inexpensive fish/depth finder. Overtons.com has a special on the Lowrance X-51 Pro TODAY ONLY (6/21/2011) for $59.99!  Just thought I would share.

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=96767&pdesc=Lowrance_X_51_PRO_FISH_FINDER


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 23, 2011)

Gander Mountain's online store has them for $59.99 also, with free shipping!

https://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=96767&pdesc=Lowrance_X_51_PRO_FISH_FINDER&str=lowrance&merchID=4005


----------



## Recon (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone used one of these? I would really like a first hand review.


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 23, 2011)

Recon said:


> Has anyone used one of these? I would really like a first hand review.




I played with one in the store. Simple basic unit with not much features, but it's still a Lowrance! Good unit! 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 23, 2011)

Really basic. Most people only need a basic graph though, considering 99% of fisherman just use them for water temp and depth :wink: 


I might get one for up front


----------



## Recon (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks...I am really only looking for a basic unit.


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 24, 2011)

ALSO!...................get another $5 off with promo code #GMTN5 ($5 off $50 or more purchase) 8)


----------



## eclipse507 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the Lowrance X4 Pro-----------not sure of the difference...I've been using it for 2-3 months now, with no complaints, seems to have good picture, seems to work fine.


----------



## nomowork (Jun 24, 2011)

Screen is too dark for me. Fishing in low light conditions I need a brighter screen.


----------

